# Kangaroo scooter 70's



## Artweld (May 2, 2017)

Just finished the restoration on a customer's vintage kangaroo scooter, what a fun thing to ride


----------



## island schwinn (May 2, 2017)

Sold by a company in Concord,CA around 69 and later.we rode them around quite a bit.not recommended for steep downhills.I don't think my kidneys ever recovered.


----------



## Artweld (May 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Sold by a company in Concord,CA around 69 and later.we rode them around quite a bit.not recommended for steep downhills.I don't think my kidneys ever recovered.View attachment 460506



Thanks for the info always great to know something about an item that has very little information out there, it's very easy to get hooked on this scooter, was starting to get good at riding it but had to return it to the owner


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 3, 2017)

I got one free in a bike deal a few weeks ago. It's kind of fun to ride around on a little bit. Nice job on restoring yours.


----------



## island schwinn (May 3, 2017)

Ther's a video of a kid riding one on the Internet.sorry no link.


----------



## Artweld (May 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Ther's a video of a kid riding one on the Internet.sorry no link.



I posted a video of me riding the kangaroo scooter on Instagram @vintage_chain_breakers check it out if you get a chance


----------



## Artweld (May 3, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> I got one free in a bike deal a few weeks ago. It's kind of fun to ride around on a little bit. Nice job on restoring yours.



Any chance you can post a pic of the kangaroo


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Any chance you can post a pic of the kangaroo


----------



## Artweld (May 4, 2017)

I migh


Dan the bike man said:


> I got one free in a bike deal a few weeks ago. It's kind of fun to ride around on a little bit. Nice job on restoring yours.



I might have a buyer looking for a kangaroo scooter any chance yours may be up for sale


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 4, 2017)

Artweld said:


> I migh
> I might have a buyer looking for a kangaroo scooter any chance yours may be up for sale



No, sorry.


----------



## Artweld (May 4, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> No, sorry.



Thanks for the comment on the restro job, any ideal where you would price or value a kangaroo scooter? I'm hearing that they are very had to come by not to many around, any info would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## island schwinn (May 4, 2017)

I sold my beater about a year ago for 250 bucks.without the rubber mat on the platform,the value drops a bit.if the right person is looking,it should fetch about the same.


----------



## Artweld (May 4, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> I sold my beater about a year ago for 250 bucks.without the rubber mat on the platform,the value drops a bit.if the right person is looking,it should fetch about the same.



Thanks


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 5, 2017)

I'd never seen them before. I'm happy to hear that value! still not selling though.


----------



## Artweld (May 6, 2017)

Dan the bike man said:


> I'd never seen them before. I'm happy to hear that value! still not selling though.



I was just wondering about the value of the kangaroo scooter, the one that I did a complete restoration on had about 500.00 in parts and labor so for insurance value I told the customer about 700.00 which includes value before restoration, hope I wasn't out of line on that, I know most items are based on sales and auctions but how does one base value on something that doesn't come up for sale often, thanks


----------



## Rambler (May 6, 2017)

Ingo Bikes that are correct and complete typically bring roughly about $900, give or take some depending on specific condition. I know that an Ingo is a different animal than a kangaroo scooter but my point is that a correctly restored or excellent original kangaroo scooter valued at around $500-$700 area does not seem all that out of line to me when compared to its Ingo Bike ancestor.


----------



## Artweld (May 6, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Ingo Bikes that are correct and complete typically bring roughly about $900, give or take some depending on specific condition. I know that an Ingo is a different animal than a kangaroo scooter but my point is that a correctly restored or excellent original kangaroo scooter valued at around $500-$700 area does not seem all that out of line to me when compared to its Ingo Bike ancestor.



thank you I felt that I was somewhere in that price range and tried to keep most of the original parts on it or near original style other then the rear slick and new front tire...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 25, 2017)

Artweld said:


> I was just wondering about the value of the kangaroo scooter, the one that I did a complete restoration on had about 500.00 in parts and labor so for insurance value I told the customer about 700.00 which includes value before restoration, hope I wasn't out of line on that, I know most items are based on sales and auctions but how does one base value on something that doesn't come up for sale often, thanks




Mines for sale now in the fs thread


----------

